# How to tell if I need a new roof by looking at it?



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 1, 2016)

This is for analyzing cost of rehab properties.

Without getting on the roof, what do I look for?

And what about if I do get on the roof?

Here's a picture of one I looked at today.


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 1, 2016)

From here, it looks like you'll be due soon.  Look for cracks, curling shingles and a lack of the granules on the shingles.  Is the line across the doorway opening a shadow?  The mismatched shingles above the window on the right side of the house are suspect to me, that indicates they have probably been replaced.  

If you can pop a ladder up and just look at the shingles you can reach without getting on the roof, are they brittle or do they still have a little give in them?  Hail damage is big on the east coast, are there cracks in the shingles?  Any idea of the age of the roof?  A typical 3 tab shingle is good for 15-20 years.  An architectual shingle is probably good for 20-25 years though the warranties are longer.


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 1, 2016)

It doesn't look good. Even if you are just thinking of flipping a house like this, the roof needs to look new-ish


----------



## Chris (Sep 1, 2016)

A tip on asphalt shingles. If they are in good condition but the color is off or some have been replaced you can use acid stain for concrete on them to stain them. It works well and lasts years.


----------



## farmerjohn1324 (Sep 1, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> It doesn't look good. Even if you are just thinking of flipping a house like this, the roof needs to look new-ish




So would you say brand new shingles for the whole roof?

What can you tell about the underlying plywood?


----------



## nealtw (Sep 1, 2016)

farmerjohn1324 said:


> So would you say brand new shingles for the whole roof?
> 
> What can you tell about the underlying plywood?



Wrong question, what can you tell after inspecting it from inside the attic.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 1, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Wrong question, what can you tell after inspecting it from inside the attic.



But...even this only tells part of the story. I've seen may a good looking roof decks from the attic side that once you tear off the shingles, it's toast.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 1, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> But...even this only tells part of the story. I've seen may a good looking roof decks from the attic side that once you tear off the shingles, it's toast.



But an attic inspection will tell you if you have failing framing problems as well as wet insulation and poor venting.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 1, 2016)

nealtw said:


> But an attic inspection will tell you if you have failing framing problems as well as wet insulation and poor venting.



True, all are pieces of the housing puzzle.


----------



## Sparky617 (Sep 2, 2016)

You definitely want to strip the roof before reroofing.  Adding a second layer is allowed but definitely not recommended.  It may void the warranty on the new roof, it will reduce the life of the new shingles, and it will add considerable weight to the roof structure.  

If you're going to reroof, yes, to the whole thing.


----------

